# GA16 interchangeability



## Galimba1 (Aug 16, 2002)

Hey, I was thinking, since I'm taking apart my old GA16i and I've read all this stuff on GA16DEs and turbos and the importance of reducing compression ratios, I got to thinking. Are there any innards that are interghangeable between the two motors? See, I read that some of the GA16DETs around have CRs around 7.8, perfect for higher boost applications. Would it be possible to swap out the crankshaft assembly from the GA16DET and drop it into a GA16i? (assuming bore is constant). According to Chilton's manual, the specs are pretty much the same (quick browse). I'm assuming that the GA16DETs get their lower compression by destroking with shorter rods (good for high RPM revving?). Please enlighten me. Could my stock pistons just be modified to get that lower CR?


----------



## Galimba1 (Aug 16, 2002)

I'm asking this because I'm more mechanically inclined and would rather screw around with mechanical parts than full engine swap w/harness, new ECU, etc. I suck big donkey dick when it comes to electrical. Well, not really, whatever.


----------

